# General rules for flying with vape stuff



## Andre (18/10/16)

Seems to me the general rule(s) of thumb for us vapers:

*MODS and BATTERIES*

Have your mods and batteries in your hand luggage.
If your battery is removable have it out of the mod.
If your battery is not removable make sure the mod is switched off completely.
Batteries must be packed with safety in mind: In hard plastic battery cases where each one is isolated, in silicone covers or each individually wrapped in plastic and sealed. This is to prevent accidental contact with each other or other metal objects.
Take just enough batteries - they might just enforce the limitation on total batteries.
*CHARGER*
In checked or hand luggage. I carry mine in hand luggage - shall be lost if my charger gets lost with my checked luggage.
*
JUICE*
Carry in hand luggage in sealed ziplock bags. Maximum 100 ml per ziplock bag, e.g. 3 x 30 ml bottles of juice. 
*
TOOLS, WICK, WIRE, etc*
All sharp stuff (scissors, sharp nosed pliers, etc) MUST be in your checked in luggage.

*STEALTH VAPING*
If you want to risk this in the toilets, blow down as the newer generation smoke detectors are extremely sensitive and are activated by vapour.

How to stealth vape: Do not take your cloud blowing gear. Inhale, hold in and inhale again (double clutch). Hold. Exhale forcefully. Very little vapour will escape - blow into your clothes or under the blanket . Take higher nic than your usual to be able to vape as little as possible.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 14 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Slick (5/1/17)

Hey @Andre ,I needed to ask something about putting batteries in hand luggage,are the batteries we use lithium batteries? I ask because recently my friends took an Emirates flight and the lady at the counter said no lithium batteries are allowed in hand luggage@

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/1/17)

@Slick inr is lithium manganese nickel and imr is lithium magnanese 

https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-.../18880255-battery-chemistry-finally-explained

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/1/17)

Slick said:


> Hey @Andre ,I needed to ask something about putting batteries in hand luggage,are the batteries we use lithium batteries? I ask because recently my friends took an Emirates flight and the lady at the counter said no lithium batteries are allowed in hand luggage@


@Slick so did they check it in or was it taken away?


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Slick said:


> Hey @Andre ,I needed to ask something about putting batteries in hand luggage,are the batteries we use lithium batteries? I ask because recently my friends took an Emirates flight and the lady at the counter said no lithium batteries are allowed in hand luggage@


Yeah, they all contain Lithium. As far as I know the rule from the world aviation body is exactly the opposite to what the Emirates lady said. And it makes sense: In the hold a battery that goes wrong cannot be seen before it is too late. In the cabin the chances are someone will notice and take steps. As far as I know, cell phones also have Lithium in their batteries - why allow them then?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (5/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Slick so did they check it in or was it taken away?


No luckily he did put it in the check in luggage because in Dubai airport vaping is not allowed,but I was just confused because I know many people take their devices on a plane so why did the lady say no lithium batteries in hand luggage,also she told each person as they checked in


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/1/17)

Andre said:


> Yeah, they all contain Lithium. As far as I know the rule from the world aviation body is exactly the opposite to what the Emirates lady said. And it makes sense: In the hold a battery that goes wrong cannot be seen before it is too late. In the cabin the chances are someone will notice and take steps. As far as I know, cell phones also have Lithium in their batteries - why allow them then?


Remember 18650's are used in RC and power some toys like hoverboards etc. Those users have no Mooch and no awareness of things like battery safety. My bet is somebody's toy blew up on board because of a severe over charge on a cheap cloned cell. It is always something random.


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Always knew I would come back and visit this thread at some stage.

Now I can plan my packing for the meet!

Thanks for taking the time to do this @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (29/3/17)

I checked this thread just before my wife flew up to JHB last weekend for a book launch. Even though we followed the rules to the letter, you always have that uneasy feeling. You might just be the lucky one the day where the official on duty had a bad night or doesn't know and try to ruin your day. 

I must say, my wife got to JHB and back with her mod and batteries, each in its own safe container, without a hick-up. No juice leaks either, even tho all liquids was in their own separate zip lock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31 (5/4/17)

I really need help on this matter. I have a flight coming up and I would seriously kill someone if they confiscated my mods or anything for that matter. 

What exactly do I need to pack where and how do I need to make sure that it follows the regulations. I have the following gear that I'm taking with:

Nitecore i2 new with cable
6 batteries, 5 lg chocs and one samsung 25r
Kangertech topbox mini with toptank
Wismec predator 228 with box
Serpent mini 25 with box
Coiling kit from sir vape
Bottle of phat phizz 60ml
Bottle of snlv 100ml

If anyone can give me advice that would be great help. Plus what are the chances they confiscate these items because if the chance is too great then I'd rather go without them. I don't want to risk losing things that I have spent a great deal on

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/4/17)

Andre said:


> Seems to me the general rule(s) of thumb for us vapers:
> 
> *
> JUICE*
> Carry in hand luggage in sealed ziplock bags. Maximum 100 ml per ziplock bag, e.g. 3 x 30 ml bottles of juice.



On the juice point. How many ml can you take in total? is 100ml all thats allowed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/17)

Mender31 said:


> I really need help on this matter. I have a flight coming up and I would seriously kill someone if they confiscated my mods or anything for that matter.
> 
> What exactly do I need to pack where and how do I need to make sure that it follows the regulations. I have the following gear that I'm taking with:
> 
> ...


Just follow the suggestions set out in the first post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> On the juice point. How many ml can you take in total? is 100ml all thats allowed?


No, that is 100 ml per sealed ziplock bag. As far as I know there is no restriction on how many mls in total you can take.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grimes (5/4/17)

I agree with Andre, just follow the 1st post. I went to the UK last year and had a stop-over in Doha. Had mod, battery and juice (keep it to 100ml just to be safe) in hand luggage. Make sure juice is in see-through zip-lock bag. If you don't already have the 18650 battery silicone sleeves, look into them (cheap investment) as it protects against short circuiting:
https://www.vapeworldsa.co.za/products/18650-silicone-battery-case-by-coil-master 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/silicone-18650-battery-cover-holder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

I have followed @Andre 's first post above on several domestic flights (JHB <-> CT) and have not had any problems.

Remember that sharp stuff (scissors, etc) has to go in checked in luggage


----------



## Mender31 (8/4/17)

Thanx for the tips! They really put my mind at ease. Would using cling wrap for each of my individual batteries work fine?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Mender31 said:


> Thanx for the tips! They really put my mind at ease. Would using cling wrap for each of my individual batteries work fine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Probably, but cling wrap might just be too thin in my view
I would rather use individual zip lock bags or something a bit thicker than cling wrap
Best would be to use little plastic battery boxes


----------



## Tahir_Kai (8/4/17)

Yeah i agree with the first post too, recently relocated to South Korea and followed this thread with no problems at all. From Cape Town to Hong Kong and finally Seoul. It all went smooth. Now just to get my family to bring me some of my favorite juices from back home!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/4/17)

I have just travelled overseas and had 1 mod with 8 batteries in cases in a zip lock bag and 2 x 60ml juice each in their own bag in my hand luggage 

In my checked luggage 3 mods, charger and 300ml juice

No issues at all


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/4/17)

Also keep in mind that 'sharp objects' include tools like screwdrivers, scissors & wire cutters. I had to dump a decent pair or screwdrivers that I always have in my notebook bag, on a flight to Cape Town. It totally slipped my mind to actually check the bag, and by that time my luggage was already checked in.
Unfortunately they are not going to let you take them on board, even if you promise you won't attempt to stab staff, noisy kids or their parents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mender31 (14/4/17)

Thaks so much everyone for the advice! All went well. They stopped me at the gate, asked me if I have a lighter. Then I proceeded to take it out and explain what it is and then they said "ah ok". There after someone else at the gate said something with the word e-cigarette following and then they let me through. So no problems at least

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korn1 (24/4/17)

Hey guys and girls. Quick question. Can I bring my vape stuff to Indonesia ?


----------



## Andre (25/4/17)

korn1 said:


> Hey guys and girls. Quick question. Can I bring my vape stuff to Indonesia ?


Officially banned in Indonesia, but seems the ban is ignored.


----------



## Eequinox (1/7/17)

Hi guys 

I would just like to give credit to the guys who all contributed to this thread i have just arrived back from the UK and had zero issues at all 
I actually got a compliment from the lady at the UK customs desk that said that my goodies were very well packed and she wished others would do the same

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (1/7/17)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would just like to give credit to the guys who all contributed to this thread i have just arrived back from the UK and had zero issues at all
> I actually got a compliment from the lady at the UK customs desk that said that my goodies were very well packed and she wished others would do the same



Awesome. That's what the forum is for... some very useful info here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would just like to give credit to the guys who all contributed to this thread i have just arrived back from the UK and had zero issues at all
> I actually got a compliment from the lady at the UK customs desk that said that my goodies were very well packed and she wished others would do the same



Great to hear
Hope you had a good trip @Eequinox !


----------



## korn1 (6/7/17)

Oh Guys I had no problem taking my vape with me to Indonesia

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lawrence A (6/7/17)

Does anyone have any suggestions for what to pack 2 x 26650 batteries into when flying?


----------



## Stillwaters (6/7/17)

Silicone or hard plastic case. Available at most vendors 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for what to pack 2 x 26650 batteries into when flying?



https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10033007/7311502-authentic-iwodevape-26650-battery-protective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (6/7/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for what to pack 2 x 26650 batteries into when flying?


https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/essential-tools/products/2x-26650-battery-hard-case

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/17)

Found this on another group

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/8/17)

Are there any restrictions on the NUMBER of batteries ?

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mender31 (31/8/17)

I have a quick question. How does the TPD affect vapers travelling from SA to England. Do I need to make sure not to take anything that is not TPD compliant. Will I be able to take juice from here to there? 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/8/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Are there any restrictions on the NUMBER of batteries ?
> 
> .


There is, but not enforced. If I remember correctly, 1 battery plus 1 spare battery per device. Bottom line - take as few as possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/8/17)

Mender31 said:


> I have a quick question. How does the TPD affect vapers travelling from SA to England. Do I need to make sure not to take anything that is not TPD compliant. Will I be able to take juice from here to there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


As far as I know those only apply to vendors, not consumers. Yes, you can take juice. Not more than 100 ml per ziplock bag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mender31 (31/8/17)

Andre said:


> As far as I know those only apply to vendors, not consumers. Yes, you can take juice. Not more than 100 ml per ziplock bag.


Thank you so much! And no problems with my tanks then? Because I know they have an issue with anything with over 2ml capacity 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/8/17)

Mender31 said:


> Thank you so much! And no problems with my tanks then? Because I know they have an issue with anything with over 2ml capacity
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Should not be a problem as far as I know.


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/8/17)

Andre said:


> As far as I know those only apply to vendors, not consumers. Yes, you can take juice. Not more than 100 ml per ziplock bag.


Andre so i can take 500ml of juice. as long as its in 100ml bottles sealed in bags?


----------



## Andre (31/8/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Andre so i can take 500ml of juice. as long as its in 100ml bottles sealed in bags?


That is how I understand it, yes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (31/8/17)

Andre said:


> There is, but not enforced. If I remember correctly, 1 battery plus 1 spare battery per device. Bottom line - take as few as possible.


Or take more devices


----------



## KZOR (31/8/17)

When I flew up to Vapecon via Mango I had 800ml of ejuice, 6 batteries and 3 squonk mod kits and my carry-on luggage was not checked or queried at both check-ins and security checks.
They were just concerned about the laptop. 
The one guy at Lanseria check-in was also a vaper and after I gave him 50ml of my Groot since he said it smelled great he organised me a window seat.
Sometimes pays to be a vaper.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn (30/10/17)

I'm planning a trip to Zanzibar in December. Flying direct from Joburg. 

Travel agent said I should keep it in my Check in luggage and NOT hand luggage. Now I am confused, because that goes against everything I read here.


----------



## Cobrali (30/10/17)

franshorn said:


> I'm planning a trip to Zanzibar in December. Flying direct from Joburg.
> 
> Travel agent said I should keep it in my Check in luggage and NOT hand luggage. Now I am confused, because that goes against everything I read here.


Better to give the airline a call just to make sure or check their webpage on flight safety and guidelines.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/10/17)

I flew with etihad recently. And had a layover in Abu Dhabi. All my liquids were in checked luggage with 1 mod. And i carried a mod with in my hand luggage with the batteries packed separately in a case. I had no issues. Leaving Europe coming back i was carrying my mod in my pocket. Going through the screening i put my mod and cellphone on the tray and walked through. Picked my mod right back up and straight back into my pocket and boarded the plane. Had no issues with anyone. It seems as the only rule was to not vape on a plane. But having your vape on you was not an issue. Just make sure your bottles are 100ml. I also squeezed them till all the air was out then put the lids on. Had no leaking whatsoever. Hope this helps

Edit - I was not able to vape in Abu Dhabi tho. Even in the allocated smoking cubicles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/17)

Durban to Dubai to Europe and through many checks and X-rays etc and into the boat. Not one issue. I have three BB’s and a Vapedroid and ten batteries (all in condoms) and 100ml of juice in my carry on. Extra juice and tool kit in checked in suitcase. Not one issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/10/17)

Does one take juice in a 100ml bottle or can one have 30ml bottles but not exceeding 100ml?

Also do you take batts in hand luggage?
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/17)

Yes you cans take 30ml bottles. And yes batteries in hand luggage for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Does one take juice in a 100ml bottle or can one have 30ml bottles but not exceeding 100ml?
> 
> Also do you take batts in hand luggage?
> Thanks



Hi @Clouds4Days 
I think the restriction is on the size of a single bottle.
So no single bottle can be more than 100ml (of any fluid, eg shampoo etc)
But you can take 10 x 30ml bottles. As far as I know.
I have flown with more than 100ml in total - but just with lots of 30ml bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ibanez (30/10/17)

I’ll chime onto what Silver said. I do multiple flights a year (2017 I’m on 76 flights so far) and I travel with 4-5 50ml bottles (I need the multiple flavors). So far no issue. When it’s 100ml or more I can’t say-all of my juices are less than that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

ibanez said:


> I’ll chime onto what Silver said. I do multiple flights a year (2017 I’m on 76 flights so far) and I travel with 4-5 50ml bottles (I need the multiple flavors). So far no issue. When it’s 100ml or more I can’t say-all of my juices are less than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Jeepers @ibanez , 76 flights year to date!!!!
thats almost 2 flights per week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez (30/10/17)

Ja Silver...I’m in Aviation Biz. One of the reasons I need to be clued up on my vaping rights. Thus far no issues, even at Heathrow London which is supposed to be “unfriendly”. Though I have heard disturbing rumors about Thailand. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ibanez (30/10/17)

And I need to replace my profile pic!!! Old vaping gear=v3 Innokin. Though I credit it for staying off analogues...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/17)

franshorn said:


> I'm planning a trip to Zanzibar in December. Flying direct from Joburg.
> 
> Travel agent said I should keep it in my Check in luggage and NOT hand luggage. Now I am confused, because that goes against everything I read here.



i just got back from a trip. was advised by the airline staff to keep batteries in a case. and took my mod apart. tank and mod seperated. and 2 bottles 50ml juice. and to keep in my hand luggage.
charger was in checked in luggage along with 10 bottles of 50ml juice.
had no issues at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Marzuq said:


> i just got back from a trip. was advised by the airline staff to keep batteries in a case. and took my mod apart. tank and mod seperated. and 2 bottles 50ml juice. and to keep in my hand luggage.
> charger was in checked in luggage along with 10 bottles of 50ml juice.
> had no issues at all.



10 bottles of 50ml juice 
Hehe @Marzuq 
Vaping up a storm!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (31/10/17)

I travel every second month with approx 750ml of e liquid, going through 3 airports.
(To last me 30 days xD)
The general rule is no liquid bottle greater than 100ml, and not exeeding 5 Liters in total.

For international flight, the general rule is the same with the exception of it must be in a sealed see through bag.

You will have no issues following these rules.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I travel every second month with approx 750ml of e liquid, going through 3 airports.
> (To last me 30 days xD)
> The general rule is no liquid bottle greater than 100ml, and not exeeding 5 Liters in total.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Hallucinated_ 
Extra bit of info of max 5 litres in total is helpful

PS : You vape quite a lot


----------



## Gadgetboy (31/10/17)

Recently been on trips to Ghana and DRC and i must say, no issues at all except educating the poor staff at Accra terminal on what my device was and why i have "Juice" in a bag. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (31/10/17)

Anyone with experience flying to Egypt? Apparently vaping is banned there


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> 10 bottles of 50ml juice
> Hehe @Marzuq
> Vaping up a storm!


went away for 2 weeks. had to make sure i had enough supplies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Marzuq said:


> went away for 2 weeks. had to make sure i had enough supplies



Love it @Marzuq 
Don't worry I know the feeling too well!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hallucinated_
> Extra bit of info of max 5 litres in total is helpful
> 
> PS : You vape quite a lot



I blame Dripping and the goon haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (31/10/17)

At the end of the day i guess its up to the person you get at Security Checks and in what mood they are in lol !
But rules changes alot, best to check with the airline you are boarding and to know what their restrictions are. They usually have a T&C's page with all the information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (31/3/18)

Flew into mozambique yesterday with 900ml's in the bag, no problem at all. 3x100ml 5x120ml
The customs here just care about stinkies lol, youre only allowed to take in one carton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (7/4/18)

From Emirates website on new policy regarding E-Cigs:

*Batteries and battery powered devices*
*Batteries*


Check In NO
Carry-on YES


Batteries spare/or loose, including lithium metal or lithium ion cells or batteries, for portable electronic devices must be carried in carry-on baggage only. Articles which have the primary purpose as a power source, e.g. power banks are considered as spare batteries. These batteries must be individually protected to avoid short-circuit. Each passenger is limited to a maximum of 20 spare batteries.

*e-cigarettes*


Check In NO
Carry-on YES


e-cigarettes (including e-cigars, e-pipes, other personal vaporizers) containing batteries must be individually protected to prevent accidental activation.

*Transporting liquids*

In order to ensure that the liquids you bring on board comply with international regulations, please make certain that they are packaged and transported in the following manner: 


All liquids, gels and aerosols, pastes, lotions, creams, drinks and other items of similar consistency must be in containers with a capacity no greater than 100 mlmilliliter. Those carried in containers larger than 100 mlmilliliter will not be accepted, even if the container is only partially filled.
These containers must be placed in a transparent re-sealable plastic bag of a maximum capacity not exceeding one litre. Larger bags or bags that are non-sealable, such as fold-over sandwich bags, are not allowed.
The containers must fit comfortably within the plastic bag, which is to be completely closed.
You will need to present the plastic bag for visual examination at the security screening point. Only one bag per customer will be permitted.
Exemptions will be made for medications, baby milk or foods, and special dietary requirements, but you will need to show an appropriate means of verifying the nature of these items.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/7/18)

Some new rules when flying kulula, you are allowed 2 spare batteries.

For example you can have 2 mods with batteries in them, but only allowed additional two as spare. Carry anymore and they will confiscate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (30/7/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Some new rules when flying kulula, you are allowed 2 spare batteries.
> 
> For example you can have 2 mods with batteries in them, but only allowed additional two as spare. Carry anymore and they will confiscate.


@Hallucinated_ 
spot on.. had abit of grief this weekend with kulula over the batteries 

Very strict ... lost 2 batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/18)

Thanks guys... won't be flying Kulua in a hurry! Stupid! 

Now they need to stop people with cellphones, hearing aids, laptops and pads. The level of human stupidity never ceases to amaze.

Now if they said no batteries not in silicone sleeves or something I could live with that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/7/18)

I travelled across Europe, Russia and Scandinavia with 15 batteries and never once had an issue! 

PS and I had about 10 mods and atties as well.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I travelled across Europe, Russia and Scandinavia with 15 batteries and never once had an issue!
> 
> PS and I had about 10 mods and atties as well.


Have to agree with this..Travelled to Europe/Dubai in February and I had 
2 x Mods
2 x Atomizers
8 x Batteries
6 x 60ml E-Liquid
Wire/Cutters/Cotton/Tweezers/Battery Charger 

Absolutely no problems at all, yet a local airline has issues with 2 spare batteries....
ABSURD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks guys... won't be flying Kulua in a hurry! Stupid!
> 
> Now they need to stop people with cellphones, hearing aids, laptops and pads. The level of human stupidity never ceases to amaze.
> 
> Now if they said no batteries not in silicone sleeves or something I could live with that.


I actually asked the person so what avout laptip batteries and chargers, they said it doen to apply to that haha. But its the same type of battery haha


----------



## franshorn (31/7/18)

So hold up. 2 batteries in total or spare 2 batteries as in 2 in the mod and 2 in silicone sleeve?


----------



## Hallucinated_ (31/7/18)

franshorn said:


> So hold up. 2 batteries in total or spare 2 batteries as in 2 in the mod and 2 in silicone sleeve?


Maximum spare of 2 batteries, so you can have multiple mods with batteries in them but can only carry 2 as spare.


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/18)

Just to clarify, do they expect you to leave the other batteries in the mods even during the flight ???

.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (7/2/19)

Evening ECIGSSA 

So I’m flying with TAAG airlines to Rio De Janeiro tomorrow afternoon and I wanted to ask if they allow passengers to travel with their vape in their hand luggage?

TIA


----------



## Andre (7/2/19)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Evening ECIGSSA
> 
> So I’m flying with TAAG airlines to Rio De Janeiro tomorrow afternoon and I wanted to ask if they allow passengers to travel with their vape in their hand luggage?
> 
> TIA


They should... read the first post of this thread.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

Andre said:


> *JUICE*
> Carry in hand luggage in sealed ziplock bags. Maximum 100 ml per ziplock bag, e.g. 3 x 30 ml bottles of juice.


Ok is there a limit on how many bottles you can take through Heathrow? 

They apparently have a vaping zone now at gateway 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok is there a limit on how many bottles you can take through Heathrow?
> 
> They apparently have a vaping zone now at gateway 4.


Not that I know of. Probably what is reasonable for private consumption.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

Andre said:


> Not that I know of. Probably what is reasonable for private consumption.


Only reason I asked is because I will need a supply for a couple of months and I will not have access to concentrates or mixing supplies til I have a job there to pay for it. I'll probably go all over the UK til I find a job there so most likely not to stay in one place for a while. 

Unless I get a job offer before I arrive there.


----------



## Elmien (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Ok is there a limit on how many bottles you can take through Heathrow?
> 
> They apparently have a vaping zone now at gateway 4.



I could be wrong but I would think the e-liquid will be regulated the same as any other liquid in your hand luggage. You could probably have larger amounts in your checked luggage.

Edit: I found this article that should be helpful.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SharkSam (13/4/19)

Hey all! I'm going to be flying from Gabarone to Cape Town and saw that e liquids with nicotine are illegal in SA.
I just got my breeze 2 and I would hate for my stuff and juices to be confiscated.
Can anyone tell me if it's safe to take e liquid with 6mg nicotine on an SA flight?
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/19)

SharkSam said:


> Hey all! I'm going to be flying from Gabarone to Cape Town and saw that e liquids with nicotine are illegal in SA.
> I just got my breeze 2 and I would hate for my stuff and juices to be confiscated.
> Can anyone tell me if it's safe to take e liquid with 6mg nicotine on an SA flight?
> Thanks!



eLiquid with nicotine isn't illegal here. You won't have a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (13/4/19)

SharkSam said:


> Hey all! I'm going to be flying from Gabarone to Cape Town and saw that e liquids with nicotine are illegal in SA.
> I just got my breeze 2 and I would hate for my stuff and juices to be confiscated.
> Can anyone tell me if it's safe to take e liquid with 6mg nicotine on an SA flight?
> Thanks!



Don't know who published such nonsense, but don't worry - nicotine is alive and well in SA. In fact, I would think that most vapers vape nic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (13/4/19)

SharkSam said:


> Hey all! I'm going to be flying from Gabarone to Cape Town and saw that e liquids with nicotine are illegal in SA.
> I just got my breeze 2 and I would hate for my stuff and juices to be confiscated.
> Can anyone tell me if it's safe to take e liquid with 6mg nicotine on an SA flight?
> Thanks!



Welcome to the forum @SharkSam 

I agree with the above posters - nicotine eliquids are fine and well here in SA. 

Enjoy Cape Town!

PS - I like Gabs - have been there several times in the past 10 years for work. Such a friendly place with great people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (15/5/21)

Hi. I have read through the complete thread. So my question is, can my attys go with checked luggage?


----------



## Grand Guru (15/5/21)

Iceman@11 said:


> Hi. I have read through the complete thread. So my question is, can my attys go with checked luggage?


Yes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (15/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Yes


Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (20/5/21)

Morning.
So just for clarity here. Mods and batterys and 60ml juice per bottle in onboard luggage. Attys,charger and toolkit with checked in luggage. Not sure about the number of batterys u can take in onboard luggage. Mods will be in original packaging,so do i have to remove it out of box at security check?. Flying with Qatar via doha to uk.


----------



## Grand Guru (20/5/21)

Iceman@11 said:


> Morning.
> So just for clarity here. Mods and batterys and 60ml juice per bottle in onboard luggage. Attys,charger and toolkit with checked in luggage. Not sure about the number of batterys u can take in onboard luggage. Mods will be in original packaging,so do i have to remove it out of box at security check?. Flying with Qatar via doha to uk.


Qatar airways is not problematic when it comes to vape gear. What I do, is keep the batteries inside the mods (the mods don't have to be in the original packaging.) You don't have to take them out at security checks. The acceptable bottle size varies with airports and airlines but, 60ml is ok for all...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (20/5/21)

Was under the inpression all batterys have to be removed from mods. So u saying mods can stay in bag and doesnt neeed to be taken out like a laptop for instance. What about the attys in checked in luggage?


----------



## Grand Guru (20/5/21)

I travel with all my vape setups assembled and batteries inside the mods. I usually store them in a hard case inside my hand luggage. Never took them out. Never had any problems


----------



## vicTor (20/5/21)

I would most definitely remove all batteries from all mods boss !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/5/21)

vicTor said:


> I would most definitely remove all batteries from all mods boss !!!


Yes if for mechs


----------



## vicTor (20/5/21)

even regulated, batts out


----------



## Iceman@11 (20/5/21)

And attys........


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/21)

I


Iceman@11 said:


> Was under the inpression all batterys have to be removed from mods. So u saying mods can stay in bag and doesnt neeed to be taken out like a laptop for instance. What about the attys in checked in luggage?


I kept my batteries in a plastic bag separate for all 4 of mine. Hasn’t been an issue so far going through jhb, stopover at Dubai and then Heathrow- not once was I asked to take my gear out for inspection except for checking in at jhb. That was 2 years ago on this day I arrived in the uk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/21)

Iceman@11 said:


> And attys........


Doesn’t matter where you put them but advise to keep in your carry on as airport staff treat your checked in luggage like trash bags on a bin day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (20/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Doesn’t matter where you put them but advise to keep in your carry on as airport staff treat your checked in luggage like trash bags on a bin day.


Plan is to put them in orginal boxes then bubble wrap them and into checked in luggage , all 12 of them.......


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/5/21)

Iceman@11 said:


> Plan is to put them in orginal boxes then bubble wrap them and into checked in luggage , all 12 of them.......



Good idea, but when stopped they might think you are moving new items and want an invoice for customs. Rather put it in something else that looks used.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (21/5/21)

So according to qatar airways, this is the batteries allowed. So in wich category is the 18650 and 21700 batteries.


----------



## Paul33 (2/8/22)

Old thread revival:

What are the rules about flying with vape gear domestically please?

My owner is flying to jhb and needs to take mod, batteries and juice. What’s the best way to do it?


----------



## franshorn (2/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> Old thread revival:
> 
> What are the rules about flying with vape gear domestically please?
> 
> My owner is flying to jhb and needs to take mod, batteries and juice. What’s the best way to do it?



Carry on, batteries should never be in check in luggage.

Rewicking kit though needs to be in check in, otherwise tweezers and scissors are going to get confiscated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/22)

franshorn said:


> Carry on, batteries should never be in check in luggage.
> 
> Rewicking kit though needs to be in check in, otherwise tweezers and scissors are going to get confiscated
> 
> ...


And tank and juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (3/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> And tank and juice?


Tank and juice will be fine for domestic. Just make sure it's sealed and the tank is empy. The changes in airpressure will cause it to leak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (3/8/22)

Adephi said:


> Tank and juice will be fine for domestic. Just make sure it's sealed and the tank is empy. The changes in airpressure will cause it to leak.


What Adephi said. 

I flew to Germany recently and had no issues with my old zeus tank leaking. 

Follow the usual rules of no containers in your carry on more that 100ml and use ziploc bags. 

Bigger juice bottles should go into check in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/22)

thanks all you clever people, much appreciated.


----------



## yuliana (19/9/22)

franshorn said:


> What Adephi said.
> 
> I flew to Germany recently and had no issues with my old zeus tank leaking.
> 
> ...


right, the ziplock bags come in very handy


----------

